# Costco MF- REDUCED



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

With your Costco voucher booklet (you can get them at the door usually) the price is down to £10.78 for 36

Offer from 11/4/2001- 01/05/2011










EDIT: This was the Costco in Gateshead (North East England).


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gutted! i dont have a costco card anymore!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> gutted! i dont have a costco card anymore!!


Quite happy to get you some mate. I've still got your velcro to post too. :wall:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wish I had a Costco near to me :wall:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if you could pick me some up mate ill give you the cash (and postage money)
or i can pick them up next time your in edinburgh/fife areas.
much appreciated mate.

ive totally forgotten what was the velcro for? :lol:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

If anyone in midlands or staffordshire wants some of these i will be going this week and getting many many many packs if they want to collect some from me once i have them.

Dave


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll have another pack please baaabe.

I still owe you for the last one don't I?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Bargain, anybody fancy getting me a pack and posting it for me ?
cheers


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

banditbarron said:


> If anyone in midlands or staffordshire wants some of these i will be going this week and getting *many many many packs* if they want to collect some from me once i have them.
> 
> Dave


If you are going to the B'ham one please leave me some!!!! I cannot get there til the weekend:thumb:


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

How hard is it to get a card.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I'll have another pack please baaabe.
> 
> I still owe you for the last one don't I?


Shouldn't have said that i'd forgot, gonna get many packs so sure there will be one for you :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Bargain, anybody fancy getting me a pack and posting it for me ?
> cheers


I'll weigh a pack later and work out how much postage would be whats your postcode? PM me :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Mad Ad said:


> If you are going to the B'ham one please leave me some!!!! I cannot get there til the weekend:thumb:


I'll leave you 2 packs :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

ashman said:


> How hard is it to get a card.


What do you do for a job?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That's odd, there's no coupon in my current voucher booklet  .

Fortunately I have stock enough for the future.


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

banditbarron said:


> What do you do for a job?


Im self employed. What docs do you need to get the card. Thers one about 40 mins away from me


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

ashman said:


> Im self employed. What docs do you need to get the card. Thers one about 40 mins away from me


http://www.costco.co.uk/Membership_home/Trade_memship/trade_membership.htm


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> That's odd, there's no coupon in my current voucher booklet  .
> 
> Fortunately I have stock enough for the future.


Maybe different in Scotland?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

banditbarron said:


> I'll weigh a pack later and work out how much postage would be whats your postcode? PM me :thumb:


Any chance of please being included in the same offer 

Edit: Scratch the idea. May be going to Manchester next week and there's a Costco at the Trafford Center. Looks like I should be able to get a card too from the requirements.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Any chance of please being included in the same offer


PM me your postcode :thumb:
Dave


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

banditbarron said:


> PM me your postcode :thumb:
> Dave


Top man - Cheers for the offer - very much appreciated. :thumb: All being well I should be heading over to Manchester next week and I'll join up. Any change of plan - and I'll drop you a line if that's ok?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i work in the catering trade.. would i be able to get a card?

my boss is the hotel owner. so if i needed something like a letter to say i was looking to buy on behalf of the business im sure i could manage.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> i work in the catering trade.. would i be able to get a card?
> 
> my boss is the hotel owner. so if i needed something like a letter to say i was looking to buy on behalf of the business im sure i could manage.


Best bet is give there membership team a ring on 01923 830477 and ask them and if its a goer then just turn up with what they tell you you will need and sign up :thumb:

Dave


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i work in the catering trade.. would i be able to get a card?
> 
> my boss is the hotel owner. so if i needed something like a letter to say i was looking to buy on behalf of the business im sure i could manage.


When I got my card I had to take in my company cheque book and letter heading and a copy of my VAT registration certificate.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> Maybe different in Scotland?.


This was COSTCO in Gateshead, not the Edinburgh. Maybe worth phoning your store before heading in! :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

hey guys. if its not a big trouble can someone get some for me and mail them in Greece.
Payment will be with paypal infront.
Thank you in advance


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

tzotzo said:


> hey guys. if its not a big trouble can someone get some for me and mail them in Greece.
> Payment will be with paypal infront.
> Thank you in advance


To post to a UK destination it is something like £9, so not sure how cost effective it would be to post to Greece.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Hi

Dave is your offer still on? 

I'm in Wednesbury.

Thanks


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I wonder if I already have enough of these.. I think I have 2 and a half packs. Then I've got the Kent ones. Hmmm


----------



## BigLeeM (Jan 24, 2010)

Just remember boys and girls youcan only get 72 packs maximum perchase, think I might be getting some more very soon.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> Hi
> 
> Dave is your offer still on?
> 
> ...


Yeah he'll sort you out I'm sure.

I'll get your pack from him and can meet you by Ikea?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

OGGYsri said:


> Hi
> 
> Dave is your offer still on?
> 
> ...


Your pm's are full mate :thumb:

And yes i can sort somet out will probably pass them to Russzs to hold for you as he is in willenhall so a bit closer


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Spoony said:


> I wonder if I already have enough of these.. I think I have 2 and a half packs. Then I've got the Kent ones. Hmmm


#
I've got 6 packs in the garage but you can never have too many :doublesho

Dave


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've just washed all of mine, I have 85 towels!!

Still, might as well have some more, lol!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

BigLeeM said:


> Just remember boys and girls youcan only get 72 packs maximum perchase, think I might be getting some more very soon.


£776.16 for that many.....maybe not lol

Dave


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I've just washed all of mine, I have 85 towels!!
> 
> Still, might as well have some more, lol!


I need to get some non bio liquid, you still got that i got you last time? any good?


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Dave, 

Are you close the motorway? I'll be coming that way in the next few days so if you are that would be great. If not, Russ would you be able to meet up?

Thanks


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

OGGYsri said:


> Dave,
> 
> Are you close the motorway? I'll be coming that way in the next few days so if you are that would be great. If not, Russ would you be able to meet up?
> 
> Thanks


I'm a good ten mins from j11 so prob best russ has them. He's at home nearly as much as me anyway


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> Dave,
> 
> Are you close the motorway? I'll be coming that way in the next few days so if you are that would be great. If not, Russ would you be able to meet up?
> 
> Thanks


Yep, I live J10, but I can come down to J9 no worries.

I see Dave far too often, so can pick a pack up from him for you

Dave - Fairy is good, still got LOADS left!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

banditbarron said:


> I'm a good ten mins from j11 so prob best russ has them. He's at home nearly as much as me anyway


Lol who is? I'm always out tapping up 17 yo's :thumb:

Literally... lol


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Cheers Russ

When would I be able to grab some off you?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think Dave's been yet. Send me a PM with your mobile and I'll text you when I have some


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

amiller said:


> To post to a UK destination it is something like £9, so not sure how cost effective it would be to post to Greece.


Thanx for your reply. I think it is about 20 pounds through interlink direct.
Can someone help me trough this? If its not a major bug.
thanks in advance


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok so went shopping last night and have priced up postage costings too.










Postage is as follows:

£8.95 1st class
£9.72 1st Recorded
£7.62 Standard Parcels

Will add £1 to total costs of postage for wrap and time,petrol etc.

If your still interested then please make a list like a group buy would be and i will sort things out my end.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Is it still ok for you to pass mine onto Russ mate? 

Thanks


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

try these guys mate
i can send a 3kg package from edin to london for £6 next day.
and they pick it up at your house.. saves you the trip to post office ect

http://www.interparcel.com/


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

OGGYsri said:


> Is it still ok for you to pass mine onto Russ mate?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah i'm seeing him tonight actually so will give him a pack for you. Just give Russ £11 for me when you have them :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> try these guys mate
> i can send a 3kg package from edin to london for £6 next day.
> and they pick it up at your house.. saves you the trip to post office ect
> 
> http://www.interparcel.com/


Lol there cheapest quote is £25 plus vat :lol:


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

I went to costco yesterday and someone from VPS valeting was there and bought a whole pallet along with about 6 x 25 litre drums of turtlewax wash  If anybody needs some and lives around the Neath/Swansea area, I will be going again tomorrow, so feel free to drop me a bell.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ill be going to stock up. i foolishly only bought 1 pack when they were last on offer :lol: 

and i pretty much used the whole pack on 1 interior (post coming soon) and yes it was THAT bad, i didnt even want to wash them, straight in the bin :lol:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

If only I could.....(ain`t that a song title?) Saves a fortune if you have a costco card i guess.oh well


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Did you pass these onto Russ mate? I have messaged him but haven't got a reply from him yet?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

its not right no costco in belfast


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Are there any Costco in N.Ireland? DO they sell online?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Adrian Convery said:


> Are there any Costco in N.Ireland? DO they sell online?


They dont sell online and there are no costco's in N.I as far as I'm aware


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

There is a seller on Ebay but at double the price. PM me if you want the link:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Spotted this thread when it started, bought micros from a seller on ebay advertising 3 for £6.00 + £1.99 postage, i thought they would be better or at least cheaper than the meguiars supreme shine i kept buying at £9.99 a cloth. So spied tonight and bought the pack from costco and there exactly the same as i bought from the guy on ebay!!.. robbing s**te. 36 x for £13.00 do the maths and this guys doing no bad..
And on the other note costco also had blue ultra plush micros in the edinburgh branch but couldnt see what they were as there was nowt left,same again 36 x but £18.57+vat.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

There is a seller on here selling them for £1.99 a towel, joke isn't it.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> There is a seller on here selling them for £1.99 a towel, joke isn't it.


Where? In the for sale section?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

mejinks said:


> Where? In the for sale section?


No a trader :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Was told the ultra plush micros will be available in costco 13th may, this is the edinburgh branch.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

couped said:


> Was told the ultra plush micros will be available in costco 13th may, this is the edinburgh branch.


pics if you get any and isle please and if anybody wants to meet at sheffeild more than welcome to come in with me


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Was empty packaging next to the terry towels, never gave thought to take quick snap but will keep informed.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

If anyone fancies getting me some around the central Scotland are it would be much appreciated :thumb:

really wish i could get a Costco card like


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

calum001 said:


> If anyone fancies getting me some around the central Scotland are it would be much appreciated :thumb:
> 
> really wish i could get a Costco card like


Where about in fife are you buddy?


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

couped said:


> Where about in fife are you buddy?


Dunfermline mate, work in Edinburgh


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chrisc said:


> pics if you get any and isle please and if anybody wants to meet at sheffeild more than welcome to come in with me


Yeah what are the Extra plush ones??? I dont Suppose they are the thick blue ones are they???


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

calum001 said:


> Dunfermline mate, work in Edinburgh


Sure a passed you the day buddy, under rail bridge near brig cafe? was taking ma wee man to guitar lessons, dunfermline too so am sure the wife wants to pop over next friday so are you wanting me to pick a pack up for you?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

james_death said:


> Yeah what are the Extra plush ones??? I dont Suppose they are the thick blue ones are they???


Was told they are thicker and softer mate and 40x40 if a mind.


----------



## deno 1 (May 4, 2011)

get youself a costco card callum001 i got one and im not a trader or selfemployed..


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

deno how did you get a card i want one?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Sure its around £30 for year then £13 thereafter, not sure as we get them for macro too and i own my own buisness.


----------



## deno 1 (May 4, 2011)

cj1985 just call in at your local store and pick up application form........take it home and study it carefully and fill it inn.........obviously you have a bit of headed paper with your company name on it wink wink.........i think they ask for some utility bills as proof of address .........etc etc etc take it back, have your photo took pay your fee pick up your card and your inn........ i dont think costco really care if your a buissness or not as your money is as good as anyones..


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

guuuuuuted, used my last one the other weekend. no doubt they will be back to full price now


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

deno 1 said:


> cj1985 just call in at your local store and pick up application form........take it home and study it carefully and fill it inn.........obviously you have a bit of headed paper with your company name on it wink wink.........i think they ask for some utility bills as proof of address .........etc etc etc take it back, have your photo took pay your fee pick up your card and your inn........ i dont think costco really care if your a buissness or not as your money is as good as anyones..


I think it depends on the branch. I had to produce my vat registration certificate and company cheque book along with headed paper to get mine.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*MF's needed*

Sorry guys for not reading all the way through the 8 pages...but is there somebody that could get me some of these please if allowed...PM me if you like and we can take it offline if thats better, Cheers :thumb:


----------

